# Silly video and AMAZING pictures



## courrttanne (Oct 3, 2013)

So I made a silly video of Stewart, my fab betta that I thought everyone might enjoy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gecu5SMi9Gs

AND I came across a link to this incredible betta photography that I know everyone will love! 

http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2013/11/siamese-fighting-fish-portraits/?src=footer


----------



## bettafishy life pineapple (Dec 10, 2013)

wooowwww!!! those pics were amazing!!! thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## Alphahelix (Dec 7, 2013)

Gorgeous pictures! Very very pretty thank you!


----------



## oceanbetta11 (Jan 4, 2014)

girl that song was awsome


----------

